# Kadee remote uncoupling



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks like Kadee has introduced remote uncoupling. Check out this web link "http://remoteuncoupling.com/"

Paul Deis


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

About time, although by the looks of the transmitter it could be some sort of infra-red system, like Train-Li uses for theirs. Hard to say until they post some more details. It would be nice if they would make a DCC triggered option too. 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

DCC Please, They should make it work with the great ReVoLuTiOn, Then we could get another great sell job from Some of the well Respected Want to be folk.
















Its Friday...........................................


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick, I've heard of "Don't drink the Kool-aid", but does your picture mean "Don't dip your a$$ in the Kool-aid"!? 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 23 Jul 2010 04:11 PM 
Hey Nick, I've heard of "Don't drink the Kool-aid", but does your picture mean "Don't dip your a$$ in the Kool-aid"!? 

Keith 

Keith,
A picture is worth a 1000 words................... he he he







my A$$ is a lttle raw this evening ha ha ha


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the actuator may be available separately from the receiver. The transmitter is either infra red (mistake) or some kind of rf. 

I'm trying to get more info. In DCC, hopefully you can use a $14 decoder, we will see. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone have these in operation, great concept just wondering if it went through. Website is kinda dead...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Still "coming soon".... sigh... 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregg; 

I feel your pain. Sometimes glaciers move faster! 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One time at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW when it use to be at the Queen Mary. There was a guy who had a booth that showed prototype accessories for garden rail roads. 

In his collection were two or three different cranes. He asked that you sigh a sheet if you like what you saw. He was looking to see how many would buy something like that. 

Well I am still waiting to see any advertisement of his product. 

JJ


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin did a nice review of this product in April 2013 issue of GR. The uncoupler is opererated via an R/C servo either integrated into a special Kadee uncoupler or operated from a standard R/C servo and a standard KaDee coupler. Looks like you can get the integrated servo/coupler for $50 from KaDee. Although it takes a bunch more $$$ to get the transmitter and receiver. 

As suggested in Kevin's review, I plan on offering this "uncoupling option" at no extra charge in my next generation product. Just plug it into the ESC and you are good to go, using the G-Scale Graphics transmitter. No extra boards. No extra cost.

Of course you can already use the KaDee uncoupler with the existing Hobby RailBoss system, which uses 2.4GHZ hobby transmitters and receivers. Just tap into a spare R/C channel on the receiver, and you are good to go!

I think it is a great idea for $50. Not so much for the added cost of the extra transmitter and extra receiver.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Del is right.
No need for expensive extra TX and RX 
Like the RailBoss you can also use the Kadee uncoupler as it is right now with the RCS ESC's. They have servo outlets on the pcb that can use channel # 5 or Ch # 6.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the Zimo MX66X series decoders have 4 programmable servo outputs. Plus an automated uncoupling procedure called the 'waltz'.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Original post was July 2010. Link to that webpage says "Release date Dec 2012". It is now Nov 2013. If you go to their website, you still can't even get a copy of the manual. Are these things really for sale? Where can you get them? This month's Kadee ad in Garden Railways doesn't even mention them! Kevin did a product review on them. What's the deal? Does anyone 1) know where I can buy this product, or 2) do you have a copy of the instruction manuals you could send me? I sent a request for manuals to Kadee and I got a response like "Well what is it you want to know?" (I want to know where I can get a manual. I don't buy stuff until I know how it works).


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, done that: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/129638/afv/topic/afnp/313710/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/128189/afv/topic/afnp/300210/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/128269/afv/topic/afnp/298956/Default.aspx


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 18 Nov 2013 05:32 PM 
Been there, done that: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/129638/afv/topic/afnp/313710/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/128189/afv/topic/afnp/300210/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/128269/afv/topic/afnp/298956/Default.aspx 
So do you have the manuals? Does this mean you gave up on it?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I have the manuals. I definitely have given up using the Kadee receivers in favor of the Phoenix control board. If Phoenix decides to produce their coupler in #1scale, I'll probably switch couplers also.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 18 Nov 2013 06:46 PM 
Yes, I have the manuals. I definitely have given up using the Kadee receivers in favor of the Phoenix control board. If Phoenix decides to produce their coupler in #1scale, I'll probably switch couplers also. 
Can you send me a copy of the manuals please? [email protected]


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the point of this.... 

In operations, each car would need an application on both ends....at what cost ? 

This whole thing is more geared to people that just run roundy-roundy, and just want to change engines once in a while....fine....enjoy it, but usually you can uncouple by hand, at no cost.... 

But....for those that enjoy it....have fun...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For some running unit trains, sections could be dropped at industries. Others want and can afford more. 
Apparently not as many as KD hoped... judging by lack of production. 
For electronic suppliers, having adapters available is a big thing, especially in a shrinking market. 

The more scenery I add to my mine, the harder it becomes to leave empties parked on the spur, but it sure looks neat. 
If it were important to me, I might wish that option. 

John


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure, I'll get them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr. Fred, if you prefer to stand on your feet for several hours while demonstating car moves at a train show, ala Ric, then have at it. I prefer to sit and do my switching.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 19 Nov 2013 04:50 AM 
Sure, I'll get them in the mail tomorrow. 
Thanks Jim, but I hope I catch you before you go to the trouble. I found the info on their website finally. When you look under "Instructions" you get nothing. You have to go to "Tech Support" then their is a link for instructions.

Sorry I troubled you if you already sent them. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Fr.Fred on 18 Nov 2013 09:08 PM 
What is the point of this.... 

In operations, each car would need an application on both ends....at what cost ? 

This whole thing is more geared to people that just run roundy-roundy, and just want to change engines once in a while....fine....enjoy it, but usually you can uncouple by hand, at no cost.... 

But....for those that enjoy it....have fun... 
Good point Fred. I was assuming one would just mount one on the rear of the loco and perhaps another on the front. But then you are really limited to just moving strings of cars or changing locos like you said.

At what cost? $200 for the TX, $50 for each coupler, $129 for each RX. That's only $358 per car plus $200 for the TX. 10 cars and loco would only be $4,138 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, the Phoenix/AirWire solution for an engine that is already AirWire controlled, requires the addition of the Phoenix Coupler Controller (estimated list price $75.00) and 2 Kadee #11221 Actuated Body Mount Couplers with Gearbox (#1-Scale) with a list price of $50.00 each, for an estimated total cost of $175.00 
The Phoenix/AirWire solution for a freight car requires a battery (approximately $55.00), AirWire Convrtr ($96.00), Phoenix Coupler Controller (estimated list price $75.00) and 2 Kadee #11221 Actuated Body Mount Couplers with Gearbox (#1-Scale) with a list price of $50.00 each, for an estimated total cost of $326.00. 
In my opinion, converting just 2 cars and 1 engine provides sufficient switching opportunities to break up the roundy-round routine.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone else actually try this system?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the Kadee uncoupler on 2 different engines.
I control the servo with my Zimo MX695 decoder which has 4 servo outputs. So, I do not need the Kadee xmit/rcvr in my engine.
Then I installed one on my LGB rail truck using the MX645 which can control 2 servos.
So, for a car in DCC systems all that is needed is a decoder that can control a servo or 2.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently have 4 engines and 4 gondolas equipped with RC couplers. One S4 and a GP38 have Kadee #1 couplers and a GP40 and an S4 have Kadee "G" couplers. Two gondolas have Kadee #1 couplers and two gondolas have Phoenix "G" couplers. 
The 2 different size couplers is because all of my rolling stock has #1 couplers, but if I want to do operations on a club member's humongous layout using his rolling stock,, I need "G" couplers.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim, comparing the two, how do they stack up?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> Jim, comparing the two, how do they stack up?


I like the appearance of the Kadee couplers and the fact that I can control the opening and closing of the coupler, plus the amount of time the coupler remains open. 
The Phoenix remains open until re-coupled. The Phoenix is easier to mount, since it simply replaces the existing coupler, but is only available in the "G" scale.
For what it's worth, Kadee is now placing a label on their coupler warning of the warranty being void if you don't use their coupler controller. 
As far as operation, they both consistently uncouple provided you learn to activate the Kadee under compression and the Phoenix when under tension.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

With the incorporation of Kadee and Phoenix RC Couplers, I removed the Kadee uncoupling magnets from the layout in favor of remote control of the couplers. No more issues with locating the magnets and fine tuning the couplers to get consistent uncoupling action.


----------

